# مطلوب ممول لصناعة ماكينات روتر cnc



## h_s0404 (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
---------------------

الاخــــوة الكـــــــــرام 

مطلوب ممول لصناعة ماكينات cnc بفضل الله لدى الخبرة الكاملة لصناعة هذة الماكينات العبقرية ولدى ايضا دراسة جدوى لمتطلابات المشروع ولا مانع من اقامة المشروع فى اى دولة عربية.

hesham 01148487011
hesham 00201148487011 من خارج مصر




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ممول*



h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> ---------------------
> 
> الاخــــوة الكـــــــــرام
> ...


----------



## cairo_wahid (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مطلوب ممول ب6 مليون جنية لأستكمال شراء أرض صناعية كبيره 840ألف متر صناعي 00201065023527 بالقاهرة - م*

*مطلوب ممول ب6 مليون جنية لأستكمال شراء أرض صناعية كبيره 840ألف متر صناعي 00201065023527 بالقاهرة - مصر 01287809450*


----------

